# Option reviews



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm getting close to ordering....need more feedback.

Is the stock sound system that bad...is the HK a must have? (found a Mini with everything except the HK)

I do not care for the leatherette. How is the Ray Cloth/Leather? How is the quality of the Leather?

I was driving a demo with the Sport Pak. When accelerating into a right turn...it pulls left when I hit the gas. Is that the diff? Does the LSD handle differently?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

WHITEX said:


> I'm getting close to ordering....need more feedback.
> 
> Is the stock sound system that bad...is the HK a must have? (found a Mini with everything except the HK)


do you like music? the standard system is mediocre. The HK system is a good upgrade if you are interested in audio quality.



> I do not care for the leatherette. How is the Ray Cloth/Leather? How is the quality of the Leather?


Ray cloth/leather looks nice, but that leather is REALLY LIGHT and might be hard to maintain. Cloth is also not as easy to maintain as leatherette or leather in terms of spills, etc... but it will stay cool in the summer. I have punch leather and my father has lounge leather in his MINI, and both are holding up fairly well with no maintenance.



> I was driving a demo with the Sport Pak. When accelerating into a right turn...it pulls left when I hit the gas. Is that the diff? Does the LSD handle differently?


Any MINI will do this... welcome to torque steer from a high-output front wheel drive car. The real mechanical LSD helps, but you will have this no matter what.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

The dealer located a Dark Silver with Black Punch Leather (sound familiar) lists for $33,850. Will sell for $32,000. Does that sound right or just fair(average)

Has:
Premium 2
Cold Weather
Sport
Park Distance
STOCK sound system

The HK radio has me thinking. I do like my music...so. I'm not jumping on this Coop. but it is available

I'd love to order one....just do not have time. BTW, I did get an acceptable amount for my trade. I'm
speechless.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Not bad...keep in mind, stereo may be one of the easier things to upgrade (may even be able to have them put in the HK system).

Price sounds average to fair...not a great deal, but an okay deal. Unfortunately, if they are locating the car for you (ie, not on their lot)...you do not hold barganing chips.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Also they can get a Chili with Cold Weather, Prem w/HK, Sport. 
31,350 for 29850. I really do not want a "located" Mini. Want to see what I'm getting before buying. 


The Laurel is still on my mind and it's available elsewhere. It's nice but...now the Punch Leather is a "gotta have it"

I'm in pretty good shape right now. The trade is good and also have a buyer. I put the buyer on hold....nothing is pending Mini-wise so I have to give everything a lot of thought for a few days. 

If I did custom order a Mini the dealer wants my "trade in" now. Delivery would be end of July. Could this get screwed up? 

At this point I do want Cold Weather, Parking Sensors, HK, Prem, Sport, Punch...and I'm getting out of control. Help!


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

You are coming in with a very similar wish list that I had. Cold weather is a must, I use the heated seats constantly with the top down at night (headlight sprayers suck when you don't want them though). Agree on the leather, however, I was prepared to go aftermarket on the leather if needed (more options color wise too). I'm not sure how the stock radio is...personally, I just listen to Sirius modulated through FM (although I play some MP3's too). Tunes are good...exhaust note is sweet too. Premium pkg was on my 'bonus' list...as I wanted the Xenon's.

As for color, I really wanted a pepper white and found a loaded chili pepper red...couldn't be happier with the color, but I'm sure whatever I would have gotten would have been good.

I have the parking sensors...I will state, with poor visibility with the top up, they are nice to have.

It's easy to go out of control with so much custom on these...find out the must have's - work arounds - bonus if you get it - and not needed items to help you search. 

Sounds like you are getting close :thumbup:


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Now that I'm Mini'd Up....like to say thanks for the help here. The HK is a Must Have. Glad I got it thanks to you guys.


----------

